# What do yall's planted tanks look like?



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

So I am going to get my youngest and smartest betta, Roy (may change to Einstein) a 2.5 gallon NPT around christmas time. It's going to have natural aquatic piece of driftwood, black sand, and plenty of plants. It is also going to be filtered, of course. So I am getting super excited to see what yall's NPT's look like so I can get an even better idea for Roy's tank. Thanks!


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Please excuse the thread all over my driftwood, I ran out of dark brown and the moss all looked half dead when it arrived so it needed to be tied down and in water ASAP. It should grow over the thread eventually.

The marimo balls probably won't be kept there forever, they are just adding some interest on the ground until I have more moss to play with  

The tank itself is about 3 weeks old so it has lots of growing in to do.


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

I like that. If I can find a place that sells the marimo balls I will probably get one or two. As I have 2 betta's.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

yay! a chance to show off my tanks  (and jars)

The 2.5g: messy bg makes it look bad XD


















The Jar:

























The 2g: just planted today!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

when i first added the plants









and the jungle it became


















Dwarf lilly
green foxtail
red foxtail
green cabomba
purple cabomba
bacopa carolina
amazon sword
anubias
giant hygro

One plant - pogo erectus or something like that died in like a week, red foxtail did some serious melthing or something. Most of the lower leaves died but the top is fresh and new. I hope it survived but I have heard the red colored plants are more high light and I dont have a T5 light

Most came from plantedaquariumcentral.com but some of the floaters came from members on here


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Here's my 5g with java fern, hygrophila polysperma, duckweed, hornwort, marimo moss, anubias, and driftwood. My hygro needed clipping so it's a fuller look now but I don't have pics. 
I love everyone's tanks!!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

This is my sorority when I first had it fully planted:









And here it is now:


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

20l community tank


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Bettagirl101-What kind of dirt are you going to use under your black sand for your NPT...

Here is one of the 2gal NPT








A 5gal NPT








One of the 10gal NPT spawning tanks









I have more pic of my NPT's in my album too.

Nice job on all the soil based tanks-they look great.....


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

I was going to use dirt. If it is essential then I will probably use pesticide and chemical free dirt. I am loving everyone's NPT's. Getting some ideas goin.


----------



## leafythegreat (Aug 17, 2012)

Hit my "Aquariums" above my avatar for more pictures, but here's one of my tank taken about a week ago: 










Sorry for the shoddy picture quality; I'm at college and all I have is my phone.

Really regret not doing dirt to start with; I wanted to, but decided I didn't want to at the last minute. I set up a shrimp bowl with dirt today and it was much easier than I thought. So if you want to do a NPT with dirt, just do a NPT with dirt. If my shrimp bowl takes off, I might go through the trouble of fixing up the 8g with the leftover dirt.


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

Not to be rude or anything but what is the dirt used for when using both sand and dirt?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

dirt is under the sand. usually some kind of topsoil...it provides nutrition to plants. The sand acts as a cap, to keep the dirt down...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love the bamboo jar.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Mine is tiny, only 2.5 gallon.










Unfortunately my fishie has had a bit of fin rot so I had his lights dimmed which pretty much killed the grass... but it is starting to make a comeback now. 

I plan to replace the blue stuff over the filter baffle with a Java Fern when the LFS bring it back, they say it is too hot to import in the summer so they carry it starting in October, so I hope to get my hands on some soon. 

Everyone's tanks are so pretty, mine seems so empty by comparison.


----------



## jake1515 (Feb 15, 2012)

aokashi, the first tank you posted looks so much bigger than 2.5gal! Also, looks amazing.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

i wish i had some photos, but my planted tank is growing like crazy! i started out with six plants ( two water wisteria, a water primrose, two java ferns and a big broad leafy plant that i can't remember the name of) that was about two months ago, and now i'm having to prune-and-replant every other week, and all the cuttings are growing just as fast as the original plants. it's gone from a sparse little zen garden to a lush jungle in there!


----------

